# Primo + Test stack - A few questions



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Afternoon folks,

Having completed around 6 cycles over the past few years i have come to the great and wonderful conclusion :cursing: that i am very sensitive to fast acting test esters. Anything with prop etc in sends my Acne mental and leaves me feeling a little de-railed for want of a better word. Sus has always been my rocket fuel of choice but im finding more and more than it isnt agreeing with me.

After doing allot of reading ive decided on Primo-E + a low dose Test-E stack. I am wanting to start in a few days and just thought i should run it past some of the more experienced users to see what they think. Current thoughts are:

600mg Primo + 250mg Test-E EW over 12 weeks (will more than likely extend if i keep the doses that low throughout and see reasonable gains) As some will be aware Primo seems to amplify the benefits of Test which is why i will see if 250mg of Test is sufficient to gain on, if not i will up to 500mg.

<for people not familiar with Primo im wanting to use it due to its noted lack of side effects>

After doing some more reading though it appears many suggest 800mg of Primo - anyone had any experience?

Goal is to increase lean muscle. Vitals are:

Age: 25

BF approx 14% or so (ill post some pics below)

Diet will be spot on for a lean bulk (can post up if anyone is interested)

Havent used any gear in 6 months now.

Anyhelp much appreciated! (God this reads as such a non-Alpha thread its untrue haha :lol: )

Rob


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

mate i would just start the test at 500mg.what have your past cycles been.


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a re-think and did start with 500mg of Test + 600mg of Primo.

I guess we shall see the results in a good few weeks time.

Previous courses have been Sus based - between 500mg and 1000mg EW. Have also done a good few courses of winnie and used RIP200 before which obviously due to the fast acting Esters i reacted rather badly to - hence using Test E and Primo this time. Havent used any gear in a good 6 months and just slowly cut down until i felt i had a good base to start from.

Will report back in a few weeks!


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Quick update for anyone who is remotely interested in Primo - im loving it 

Just coming up to week 8 on 500mg Test-E and between 600-800mg of Primo PW, diet has been nice and clean with 3 x HIIT cardio sessions a week. Strength has gone up yet ive remained really lean with no water retention, gained some megga defnintion in back and shoulders - including some pronounced striation lines that allot of people have commented on at the gym. I can only assume this is from the Primo, i definately feel and look harder as well.

Best thing by far though is a total lack of any side effects, i feel great and really enjoying working out  Definately recommend it for people who are sensitive to Sus/Prop/Tren etc.

Rob


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

why would prop give you acne and enanthate not? Test is test. In fact I assume you get more acne from test e


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Robmgti said:


> Quick update for anyone who is remotely interested in Primo - im loving it
> 
> Just coming up to week 8 on 500mg Test-E and between 600-800mg of Primo PW, diet has been nice and clean with 3 x HIIT cardio sessions a week. Strength has gone up yet ive remained really lean with no water retention, gained some megga defnintion in back and shoulders - including some pronounced striation lines that allot of people have commented on at the gym. I can only assume this is from the Primo, i definately feel and look harder as well.
> 
> ...


Easy there, im just about to start a 700mg week primo 12 week cycle, just got me nicely excited for it  I hear the look you get is really good on it. Im running it with tbol at 80mg/ED.

What weeks do you think the primo 'kicked in' at? coz im running it low at about 400mg till week 4 then running it at 600 then 700 for the rest, do you reckon thats ok?

cheers sorry to hijack this. didnt want to make another thread.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Easy there, im just about to start a 700mg week primo 12 week cycle, just got me nicely excited for it  I hear the look you get is really good on it. Im running it with tbol at 80mg/ED.
> 
> What weeks do you think the primo 'kicked in' at? coz im running it low at about 400mg till week 4 then running it at 600 then 700 for the rest, do you reckon thats ok?
> 
> cheers sorry to hijack this. didnt want to make another thread.


run the same dose throughout. What happened to low dose test. You

Libido is really gonna suffer if you don't


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Slindog said:


> run the same dose throughout. What happened to low dose test. You
> 
> Libido is really gonna suffer if you don't


Yeh im running this one as non test based, im running tbol at 80mg ED for 5 weeks and primo at 700/pw. If libido decides to disapear then ill introduce a little low dose of test possibly.


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Slindog said:


> why would prop give you acne and enanthate not? Test is test. In fact I assume you get more acne from test e


I have no clue, if i could answer that id be able to design my idea course without experimenting :beer: every body is different and i 100% react to fast based esters worse, not just a little but noticeably worse.



cutoshreds said:


> Easy there, im just about to start a 700mg week primo 12 week cycle, just got me nicely excited for it  I hear the look you get is really good on it. Im running it with tbol at 80mg/ED.
> 
> What weeks do you think the primo 'kicked in' at? coz im running it low at about 400mg till week 4 then running it at 600 then 700 for the rest, do you reckon thats ok?
> 
> cheers sorry to hijack this. didnt want to make another thread.


Feel free mate, its nice to know other people are using/experimenting with it, no-one i know uses it, everyone uses traditional AAS such as Sus/Deca/Tren/Test E etc etc

I think tbol is a good compliment, Test-E may seem an odd choice but from the reading i did Primo has an odd enhancing effect on Test which allows you to run less Test than usual but see similar growth increase to higher doses without the 'water' effect.

I noticed a big effect from the end of week 5, a visible hardening and striations without any diet changes, this is also going to sound odd but i felt more solid, as if the muscles were more dense (obviously im sure this is rubbish but its a great feeling to have!)

As for your doses again from the reading i did anything less than 500mg seems to be a waste, i was on 600mg from the beginning and have upped to 700mg now so i cant advise on what a lower dose would do - try it and report back?

Now my holidays booked i have a set plan. Course will end on a Primo/Mast/Winnie stack which should in theory (correct diet/HIIT routine is a must) leave me looking pretty sick :thumbup1:  . Ill have to manage shutdown as i come to it with no proper Test involved.

Rob


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Robmgti said:


> I have no clue, if i could answer that id be able to design my idea course without experimenting :beer: every body is different and i 100% react to fast based esters worse, not just a little but noticeably worse.
> 
> Feel free mate, its nice to know other people are using/experimenting with it, no-one i know uses it, everyone uses traditional AAS such as Sus/Deca/Tren/Test E etc etc
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in indepth post, nice to see someone sharing quite a lot about their cycle. Yeah im quite excited to start it actually, I want to run it without test, but ive read up also that it enhances other compounds. Just want to have a dense full look for summer and carry none of that 'water effect' that comes with some long estered tests.

I spoke to my mate who recommened me the guy who i got the primo off and he said that he ran it at 500 throughout, he said his gains where amazing and he didnt get any shutdown and didnt really experience any libido problems so hopefully it should be ok.

Its meant to be quite mild anyway but if you have a spot on diet and good training sleep etc then its meant to be a wonder drug, i think people persieve it as a compound that is a waste of maybe because many dont apriciate the gains it does give which is quality not quantity, which, lets be honest is nice sometimes :thumb:

Just a quick note, ive bought enough to run it at 700 from weeks 6-12 but before that ive only got enough to run it at 200,200,400,400,600, then 700. So i guess i wont be seeing much for the first couple of weeks but tbol is being ran at 80mg ED,

i should be like a rock at the end of this.

oh and your cycle looks great bud, thinking of running mast at some point ive read good things about it.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Thanks for the in indepth post, nice to see someone sharing quite a lot about their cycle. Yeah im quite excited to start it actually, I want to run it without test, but ive read up also that it enhances other compounds. Just want to have a dense full look for summer and carry none of that 'water effect' that comes with some long estered tests.
> 
> I spoke to my mate who recommened me the guy who i got the primo off and he said that he ran it at 500 throughout, he said his gains where amazing and he didnt get any shutdown and didnt really experience any libido problems so hopefully it should be ok.
> 
> ...


then run it at an even dose that is lower. pyramiding makes no sense. Im excited to see how your cycle goes. Pics with logs please


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Slindog said:


> then run it at an even dose that is lower. pyramiding makes no sense. Im excited to see how your cycle goes. Pics with logs please


Im not pyramiding at all im starting off around 200 then 400 then 600, then 700 for 6 weeks. And yeah ill deffinatly log this with some pictures.


----------

